# ¿Hay gente de Pigüé acá en Forosdeelectrónica?



## Tavo (Abr 14, 2010)

Buenas a todos electrónicos..

Era solo para ver si hay alguien cerca en foros... jeje Soy de Pigüé, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Sé que hay gente de Bahía Blanca, que es medio cerca (130km al sur), pero no he visto de acá

Bueno, espero encontrar a alguien y...
Si hay alguien que pasó por acá o conoce también espero su comentario... jeje

Saludos foreros!
Tavo10


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola Tavo10, conozco, pasé por Pigué hace veintipico de años atrás en tren camino a Bariloche, me trajiste gratos recuerdos... Saludos C


----------

